# Method proposal week 1: Pikas**t



## Cool Frog (Jun 25, 2013)

*Week 1 Method*​


The method proposed is a variation of Petrus, but allows for an easier (subjective) solution of last layer and F2L. 

*Step 1: 2x2x3*
Pretty straightforward, you just build the a 2x2x3 block. If you need help with this step, consult your friendly neighborhood Lars Petrus.

*Step 2: Solve 2 Corners and 1 Edge*
Put two D or U corners in thier respective spots; it would be cool if you oriented them too. A cool guy would throw in a solved edge.

*Step 3: Solve Remaining Corner*
This can be done in one look (CLL) or 2 looks. Influencing EO is possible for preparation of the next step.

*Solve 4: Solve the Remaining 6 edge*
This step is a bit non-intuitive at first because you might be thinking "How do I solve 6 edges at once?". The answer is simple really. Ask a Roux user what he would do, and the answer is probably something along the lines of MOO!

NOW FOR EXAMPLE SOLVES!
Example solve #1


Spoiler



Scramble:
D2 F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D R' B F' L' D' U L F2 R D' 

Solution: 
L' U R D' F2 L' U B' R U' R' U R//2x2x3
U F U F2' U2 F U2//solve 2 corners + 1 edge
R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2//CLL
D' R' D R //setup LSE
U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2//LSE
R' D' R D//solve cube

alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/qcopkxl



Example solve #2


Spoiler



Scramble:
D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B' L F2 U' F' L2 R' B2 F2 

Solution:
L2 F2 U' B R U M' U' R U' r2//2x2x3
R' U' R U R2' U R U' R' U R//2 Corners+ 1 edge
F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
S' R' D//setup for LSE
U M' U M' U M2 U M u2 M u2//LSE 
D' R S//solve 

alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/ovt3mmt



Example Solve #3


Spoiler



Scramble:
R' B2 L U2 D' L' U D F R2 D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L'

Solution:
R F R D R' U' R' F L F' R2 z2 x'//2x2x3
U2 R' U' R' U' R B' R B R' U'//2 Corners + 1 edge
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'// CLL
S' R' D' R//setup
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U2//LSE
R' D R S//Solve

alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/d4rtbm5


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 25, 2013)

Just tried, got an 8.69.

Scramble:
U' R2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 L' B D L2 U' R B2 D2 L D' L'

Solution:


Spoiler



z D' U2 M F' R' U F' L U L2 // 2x2x3
U2 F2 r U' r' // 2 corners + 1 edge
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CLL
F' D2 F // Setup for LSE
U2 M' U M U M' U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 // LSE
F' D2 F U' // Solve cube

alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/q7mluou

44 STM / 8.69s = 5.063 STPS


----------



## JasonK (Jun 25, 2013)

Trying to read the example solves is hurting my eyes.

EDIT: nvm, forgot about alg.garron. This is actually pretty cool!


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 25, 2013)

Im just curious, why does that alggorron link take me to a picture of an eggplant or something? >.>?
Edit: LOL. All 4 alg links are eggplant. Wtf xD


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

Alggarron link = Eggplant


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 25, 2013)

Welp enough eggplant for one night.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm gonna try an example solve and see if I can get this right.

R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U L B2 U' F' L D2 F' R' U2

D' r' D r D2 R2 U x U' R U' R' U' x (2x2x3)
R2 U R' U' R U R' (2C1E)
y U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (CLL)
D L D' L' (Setup)
M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U M U2 M2 (L6E)
L D L' D' (Finish)

yay


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

What's with the eggplants -_-


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

F U2 L' F2 B U' D R L B U2 R F2 R U2 R D2 L F2 U2 L2 

r' D' F' R U' D' R' D U F' L U B' U' F' x2
L' U' L U F2 U F2 U' F' U' R U R'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
D' L D L'
U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U'
L D' L' D U


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 25, 2013)

lol @brinjals


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 25, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'm gonna try an example solve and see if I can get this right.
> 
> R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U L B2 U' F' L D2 F' R' U2
> 
> ...



Solution doesn't work. You forgot rainbow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U L' U B2 F' R D' R F' U2

x' U' B' U' R' U2 R' U L' F R' F' R' L U2 R2 y'
U2 R U R' U2 F' R U R' U' R U R'
U' B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R U
D' R' D R
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M U'
R' D' R D



Spoiler: alg.garron



[noparse]http://hugeurl.com/?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[/noparse]


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Solution doesn't work. You forgot rainbow.



Rainbow is hard to watch + the solution worked for me


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Username said:


> Rainbow is hard to watch + the solution worked for me



the reason that the solution doesnt work is because no rainbow


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> the reason that the solution doesnt work is because no rainbow



I'm so stupid :fp


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Just tried, got an 8.69.


Dafuq? Can I have a video of you doing this method?

And okay, how are people recognizing LSE with the weird pseudo D edges? Especially orientation.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> And okay, how are people recognizing LSE with the weird pseudo D edges? Especially orientation.



I personally recognize EO before the setup moves and determine if any EO is changed by the setups. It is just a matter of tracking the pieces and visualizing where the flipped edges are. Pretty darn strait-forward. The rest should be rather obvious.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 26, 2013)

10.11 on film






Scramble:
B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R D2 R U' R' B2 D2 F U B' U R'

Solution:
x // inspection
R U2 D R' D' x' U L' U' L // 2x2x3
U R' U' R2 U2 R' // 2C+1E
y R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL
D' R' D R // Setup for LSE
U2 M' U M' U2 M E2' M' U // LSE
R' D' R D // Solve
alg.garron

42 ETM / 10.11s = 4.154 ETPS


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 26, 2013)

So GUD :')


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't understand. The method was released a day ago and you're already clearly better than you were with your main method (although I admit don't remember what that was). I am certain there is some deception here. Are you cheating or is there a lot you aren't telling us?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 26, 2013)

The movecount is rather low and the recognition is mostly just petrus. The weirdest step is LSE, but that recognition isn't THAT bad. I am not very surprised by the successful times by Ranzha. 

I might be able to post an average of 5 if you want, but it might be some time before I am able to post it (I am moving out of my current house and travel and college)

Playing around with the method delivers some interesting alternatives to LSE.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 26, 2013)

This method is painful as hell. I like Noah's CP2 much more.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 26, 2013)

Renslay said:


> This method is painful as hell. I like Noah's CP2 much more.



Until someone makes a decent CP recognition system for non-standard cases, it is going to be a pretty meh method. This method's LSE recognition is bad, yes, but not unfeasible.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2013)

Method overview.


----------



## Shiv3r (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't find a decent tutorial anywhere for this method. Just the LSE is all I need


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 20, 2016)

holy crap this thread is old


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 20, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> I can't find a decent tutorial anywhere for this method. Just the LSE is all I need


Essentially, you use a load of 3-cycles to solve the LSE as there isn't a nice intuitive way to solve them like Roux LSE. I'll be surprised if you can find a tutorial as this method never caught on and is not really as good as Roux/CFOP/ZZ because it has a variable last step that can't be done intuitively.


YouCubing said:


> holy crap this thread is old



It's not that old... Some of the threads bumped are from 2009...

Though I agree that threads older than a year shouldn't really be bumped.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 25, 2016)

I've found that a really effective way to go about LSE in this method is to solve pseudoRouxLSE using a few set-ups, and noting orientation.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 14, 2016)

I may switch to this method(probably only for OH)
because:
-I use petrus for OH right now
-I always get help up on the EO and the LL algs. (C+OP is actually REALLLY fast once you get used to it-- I solve the pair while tracking the one corner)
-I can execute OH LSE faster than any LL alg

what do you think?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> I may switch to this method(probably only for OH)
> because:
> -I use petrus for OH right now
> -I always get help up on the EO and the LL algs. (C+OP is actually REALLLY fast once you get used to it-- I solve the pair while tracking the one corner)
> ...


You forgot about M/S moves. Try and execut them with one hand.
If your want a reliable method that you want to use for both 2H and OH, just switch to ZZ. Seriously. (Not saying this one is bad)


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> You forgot about M/S moves. Try and execut them with one hand.
> If your want a reliable method that you want to use for both 2H and OH, just switch to ZZ. Seriously. (Not saying this one is bad)


M moves aren't bad at all OH. In my experience Roux has been better for OH than ZZ.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 15, 2016)

TDM said:


> M moves aren't bad at all OH. In my experience Roux has been better for OH than ZZ.


How do you do M moves then? (Just curious because in my experience they are like impossible)


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> How do you do M moves then? (Just curious because in my experience they are like impossible)


I use GuRoux's fingertricks.


----------



## adimare (Jun 15, 2016)

TDM said:


> I use GuRoux's fingertricks.


OH+T, IMO that shouldn't be allowed, mainly because it looks terrible. The same applies to banging the cube on the table to get it aligned.


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2016)

adimare said:


> OH+T, IMO that shouldn't be allowed, mainly because it looks terrible. The same applies to banging the cube on the table to get it aligned.


I don't think something looking terrible is a good enough reason to not allow it


----------



## Shiv3r (Jun 15, 2016)

adimare said:


> OH+T, IMO that shouldn't be allowed, mainly because it looks terrible. The same applies to banging the cube on the table to get it aligned.





TDM said:


> I don't think something looking terrible is a good enough reason to not allow it


the rules specifically state that the only things the cube is allowed to touch are one hand and the table.
(pretty much however a one-armed person would go around it the fastest)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2016)

TDM said:


> I don't think something looking terrible is a good enough reason to not allow it


Yeah, I would have been banned by now if this were a rule.


----------

